# Are binding discs universal?



## purple_sparkles

no, they aren't universal; some may fit, some may not. burton does have a unidisk which supports both 3 and 4 hole configurations, though. maybe you can ask a shop around you for one. worst comes to worst, i may have an extra pair of them that i could just send you (i think they are grey plates)


----------



## BliND KiNK

you can uhm just use the 3d disks on any 4 hole board.. that's why it has like a kadrillion holes going in weird places... I did it with my friends ride board for him.


----------



## DC5R

Go back to your board shop and ask for the 4 hole disks or email Burton to get them (strangely, I thought the 4 hole discs were included with Burton bindings). And no, they are not universal.


----------



## bubbachubba340

Mr. Blind Kink, In Burtons high end bindings there is two seperate disks for 3 hole and 4 hole systems.


----------



## Guest

my current discs are 3 holed, i think they are unique to the p1's since i havent seen any other bindings with padding on the disc.

thanks a bunch guys, i called burton and they said theyll be mailing out some 4 hole discs.


----------



## Guest

mulp said:


> i was wondering if someone could help me out with a quick question.
> 
> Just picked up a pair of burton bindings and they didnt come with the 4 hole disc, only the 3 hole ones. Will any 4 hole disc from a different snowboard binding manufacturer work with these bindings?
> 
> thanks


Nice Site You Got Here!Very Informative. Highly Recommended!
__________________
Can coolers


----------



## BliND KiNK

bubbachubba340 said:


> Mr. Blind Kink, In Burtons high end bindings there is two seperate disks for 3 hole and 4 hole systems.


So.... if he didn't have the 3d discs it's pretty obvious he'd need the 4 hole discs, you need to be popped. :dunno:


----------

